# 5x5 or Bodypart/Day



## anabolix250 (Aug 30, 2010)

Alot of people preach and promote the upper/lower, 5x5, type splits over the typical bodybuilding style and I am interested to know who uses/used the 5x5 style. 

I never see this style of training in my gym. Most guys seems to follow the bodypart a day split and seem to put on good size from this. Who actually does something other than the bodypart a day split with success?

I am considering switching to a 5x5 style routine four days a week as I really want to get the basic lifts up in weight as quickly as possible. Squats 2-3 times a week especially cause I suck at them....

Interested to hear peoples experience with the heavy low rep training such as 5x5 with one compound lift VS 3-4 different exercises for each bodypart...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

5xr5 is a great starter. I'd use a 2 bodypart a day routine with something that mirrors baby got back routine-made by Built. 
for example;

Day 1
T-Bar rows 5x5
Dumbbell Rows 3x8
Incline Bench Press 5x5
High Incline Flies 3x8
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20

Day 2
Front Squat 5x5
DB Bulgarian Split Squat 3x8
SHELC leg curl 2x12-15
Barbell Bicep Curls 5x5
Cable Curls 3x8

Day 3 
OFF Active Recovery/ Low Impact Cardio only

Day 4
Staggered Grip Standard Deadlift 5x5
Weighted Chins 3x8
Reverse Flies 3x10 (go light)
Standing Military Press 5x5
Weighted Crunch 3x8-12
Standing Calf Press 3x8-10

Day 5
RDL 5x5
Walking Lunges 3x8
Close Grip Bench Press 5x5
Reverse Tricep Pushdown 3x8-12

Day 6/7
OFF Cardio only


----------



## MDR (Aug 30, 2010)

anabolix250 said:


> Alot of people preach and promote the upper/lower, 5x5, type splits over the typical bodybuilding style and I am interested to know who uses/used the 5x5 style.
> 
> I never see this style of training in my gym. Most guys seems to follow the bodypart a day split and seem to put on good size from this. Who actually does something other than the bodypart a day split with success?
> 
> ...



Looks like you are on the right track, but you might want to rethink squatting more than twice a week.  Great exercise, but the body needs to rest to grow.  I liked what Juggernaut suggested a lot.  Lot of great people on here to give you further guidance.  It's interesting to look at some of the logs and see what people are doing in the gym.  Good luck!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

MDR's right. I also like the idea of checking out some of the logs. Mine is up there as well. Currently, I'm training for a strongman contest wherein I'm using the 531 protocol. It's taxing, brutal and literally guarantees strength gains in a careful and safe way. Worth reading.


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 30, 2010)

That routine looks good juggernaut. I would still like to squat twice a week. One day heavy back squat then another day lighter front squat then rotate the next week.

I do skim through peoples logs and will definately make time to look at the 531 protocol you mentioned. Also thanks MDR.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

anabolix250 said:


> That routine looks good juggernaut. I would still like to squat twice a week. One day heavy back squat then another day lighter front squat then rotate the next week.
> 
> I do skim through peoples logs and will definately make time to look at the 531 protocol you mentioned. Also thanks MDR.



Thanks. As for your thinking about squatting twice a week; I'd say use the deadlift and squat only. I would not suggest training on the squat 2x times a week. I personally feel it is a recipe for overtraining. I'm assisted and still wont do that. After all, you grow at home, not in the gym. You need to recover.


----------



## MDR (Aug 30, 2010)

More good advice from Juggs.  Don't forget that your legs are the primary muscle group worked in the Deadlift.  Lots of lower body work in the 5X5 workout he suggested.  I admire the desire to squat well, but many accomplished lifters squat once a week. Recovery is key.  I squat and pull once a week, and believe me, if you train hard that's plenty


----------



## unclem (Aug 30, 2010)

good advice by jugger, MDR , great posts fellas.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't think there's anything wrong with squatting twice a week, but you have to build up to that work capacity over time.  Hell I squatted 4 times per week when I was on Smolov and I made incredible gains.

But I don't think squatting that much is necessary for a BBer.


----------



## unclem (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^wats smolov? is that a gear or supplement? iam trying to learn wat these abreviations mean.


----------



## r2z (Aug 31, 2010)

nice, thx for the advice


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 31, 2010)

Gtbmed I wouldnt say I am a 'bodybuilder'. Really I just want to get alot more strength on all the big compounds....squat being my worst lift thats why I want to improve it so badly.

I was thinking of following a modified 5x5 routine where I squat Monday and Friday with the aim of adding 1-2kg per session until I stall. Something like the Stronglifts 5x5 routine with a few smaller isolations thrown in (curls,tricep xtn), or the routine juggernaut suggested.

Its probably more a strength program but I am sure I can put on some decent size by including enough calories...because ultimately thats what will determine growth...

I am skinny fat in my opinion so trying to figure what would be the best method for me and my mind is saying go for something simple where you lift alot of weight......nutrition for this though i am not sure of.

thanks for all the good comments so far.....


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 31, 2010)

*ok confusion cleared up.....*

Dunno if I can post links to other web sites without offending ironmag forums but I just found an article in my opinion that beautifully clears up my confusion.....

4 Ways to Get Freaking Huge « Muscle and Brawn Bodybuilding and Powerlifting.

Simple Simple Simple

So new plan is to train all the big lifts until im lifting say:

2xBW deadlift
1.5xBW squat
1.2xBW bench
close to BW overhead press
and barbell row/pullups with some good weight

KISS principle...eat meat,milk,nuts,wholegrains and lift heavy ass weights....so obvious but also not so obvious with all the info around!

What do you all think?


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 31, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^wats smolov? is that a gear or supplement? iam trying to learn wat these abreviations mean.



Smolov is a squatting program.



> Dunno if I can post links to other web sites without offending ironmag forums but I just found an article in my opinion that beautifully clears up my confusion.....
> 
> 4 Ways to Get Freaking Huge « Muscle and Brawn Bodybuilding and Powerlifting.
> 
> ...



I think it's great advice.  A program lik Rippetoe's Starting Strength would be great for you - it's simple and follows those basic principles.


----------



## bassonjigs (Sep 27, 2010)

IMO, the basic 5x5 program is great for building up your core strength after a layoff or as an intermediate program before doing a more specialized program. I use the 5x5 in the offseason to maintain strength and keep everything tight.


----------



## Marat (Sep 27, 2010)

+1 for 531


----------



## andreamin (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't believe in 5x5. It's more for weightlifters than bodybuilders


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 29, 2010)

andreamin said:


> I don't believe in 5x5. It's more for weightlifters than bodybuilders



Why is that?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't read any of the replies, but I'm sure there's some good info there and likely some crap (never fails to show up). Personally I like doing 1-2 body parts a day. I'm frequently in the minority here, but I prefer to hit each muscle group very hard 1-2 times a week. There's a lot of reasons for this and I don't have time to get into the science part but this also fits my lifestyle. I have 30 minutes to an hour 6 days a week in the gym.


----------

